# M+P 45 trigger safety?



## andrewsreed (May 2, 2009)

Im very interested in the M+P series, namely the .45 with the optional thumb safety. Im seeing on their website that they have a trigger safety, like a glock. I dont like this, at all, and was wondering if it can be removed?? Im fairly new to handguns, aside from the M9 ive used in the marine corps. Any input is appreciated...


----------



## andrewsreed (May 2, 2009)

ok ok now it looks like im just an idiot lol... is that just a notch on the back of the trigger?? whats the purpose for that? also, what does it mean if it says it is a striker fire action?? thanks guys...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

The guys that have the M & P's will surely chime in about the feasibility of removing the trigger safety. I don't think it's possible because I thought it was part of the trigger, but again, I don't own one. If the trigger safety really bugs you, then you should not look at the M&P, Glock, or XD lines.

Wiki does a good job of explaining the difference between a striker fired gun and a traditional hammer and firing pin model.  Striker vs. Hammer


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Why would you want the triger safety removed, I would skip the thumb safety if anything. I have the 9c. 40 and the 45. Only the 45 has the thumb safety on it and I dont care for it much.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Redwolf said:


> Why would you want the triger safety removed, I would skip the thumb safety if anything. I have the 9c. 40 and the 45. Only the 45 has the thumb safety on it and I dont care for it much.


Just a guess but I'll wager he's accustomed to the 1911. I've never been and have become accustomed to the SA/DA of SiG Sauer without ANY external safety, myself. To each their own.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

andrewsreed said:


> Im fairly new to handguns, aside from the M9 ive used in the marine corps.





Growler67 said:


> Just a guess but I'll wager he's accustomed to the 1911.


Or the Beretta.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I have the .40 fs without a safety and a .45fs with the thumb safety. I would rather not have the thumb safety on the .45 but it's there so I deal with it. These guns don't have a trigger safety.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

I have a 9c with the thumb safety and I like it. I think the only reason I like it is it allows me to use a thumbs high grip similar to a 1911. I do agree that the thumb safety is not needed on the M&P but it would not be a deal breaker for me. 

As far as removing the trigger safety I don't believe it is possible but I could be wrong. Also with the M&P it is very hard to notice the trigger safety. The trigger is hinged in the middle which is quite different than the Glock or XD. What is it that you don't like about it?


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

The hinged trigger is not much of a safety in my opinon.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Agreed, how much of a safety is it when you put your finger on the trigger to disable it. Don't want it to go off? don't put your finger on the trigger. At least Glock makes you put your finger half way across the trigger so you get the little button. Not that I think it needs more. I just always seen those type as not really a safety.


----------

